# Filtration?



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I was wondering if there is a filter that will handle a 125 gallon tank by itself? I was looking at the Eheim Pro II 2028. It says that it is good for up to 160 gallons. I was gonna spend around $200 for filtration. I am looking at the following setups:

Setup #1:
(2) Fluval 404's

Setup #2:
(2) Rena XP3's

Setup #3:
(2) CSF4's (Very cheap, that's why I'm considering)

Setup #4:
(1) Eheim Pro II 2028

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Whats going in the tank?

Piranhas are really messy fish and need alot of filtration (more than recommended for the average fish) so would buy as much as you can afford.

IMO the Eheim is the best filter on your list, but I would always say to have two incase one decided to stop working, so either of your first options would be best. My fluval 404 wasnt too bad, but havent had any experience with the Renas.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

125 is gonna have my 3 reds and my 3 piraya. Specifics are in my signature.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Personally, I want the Eheim as well. But getting two of them would completely break me at $179 ea/without media.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have one fluval 404 on my 100 and its fine. I did add a emperor 400 and that helped too.

Right now I am taking off the emperor 400 and putting one of those CSF4s on it to add to the fluval 404.


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

get some hang on filters too.

2 ac 110
1 xp3


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea i was gunna say the same thing, 2 aqua clear 500's and an xp3 or fluval 404. whichever u prefer.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

AC500 w/ biowheel attachment(forgot who makes those. marine...) xp3 or two. that would be badass


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

I have 1 AC500 and an XP3 on my 135 and its awesome.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, I have two Emporer 400's and a Cascade 1000 (280GPH). I have a lot of fish now, until I move them to the indoor pond. I'm planning on adding a Fluval 404 too, when I can find one with all the parts in it. It is good to go with all the water recycled 10 times per hour.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Zoo_Keeper said:


> It is good to go with all the water recycled 10 times per hour.


Hi there Piraya33,

You have a 125 g (475 litres) and you have 3 reds and 3 pirayas.
Well Eheim in the list is the best, but it might be that it has not enough capacity in its canister. I mean the volyme of the canister, where the biowheels are.
The circulation speed is not important. Only circulation the water, not even 100 times in one hour), does not increase nitrification. All you need is enough biowheels to grow enough bacteria. The bacteria need oxygen, but more or excess of it will not do better.

Eheim also has the strongest and most longlasting motor. It works even after 10 years. Remember good is always expensive, bad quality can be cheap or expensive.

Regards,


----------

